# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Timber or metal battens for Colorbond roof?

## johnstonfencing

Hello All, 
Currently doing an owner-builder extension and Reno to our existing 1960s weatherboard. 
I'm about to start preparing the existing roof ie. removing tiles and adding battens, ready for roof plumber.
The extension roof was done earlier this year and there I used timber battens as they were going straight on to new trusses so levels weren't an issue. 
On the existing pitched roof we have a little of the normal sagging as expected with these types of roofs!
My questions are: 
1. Timber or metal battens? Thinking which is easier when it comes to levelling! 
2. Is there much difference in cost? 
cheers 
Craig

----------


## sol381

Metal all day.. lighter and much easier to work with. No one uses timber anymore.

----------


## jimfish

> Metal all day.. lighter and much easier to work with. No one uses timber anymore.

  We do and it's green hardwood.
My choice would be metal but the builder we work for is stuck in 80s methods.

----------


## Micky013

> Metal all day.. lighter and much easier to work with. No one uses timber anymore.

  All we use is timber 90x45 MGP10.  
From and installing perspective steel is great to handle and fix but they seem weak as piss IMO (I know nothing of their actual structural qualities)  
============================

----------


## sol381

have never seen 90x 45 used..usually 75 x 38 hardwood or 70 x 45 pine.. steel feels flimsu but once its screwed down in solid. Every new roof up here has steel.. I highly doubt there is any roofing compan still using timber..

----------


## Marc

For what is worth I used 90x45 for battens on a cathedral ceiling roof, on top of plywood. Insulation between the battens and metal roof on top. Having said that, for tiles seems a bit of an overkill. Never used nor seen metal battens. What size are they?

----------


## sol381

i skipped over the part where you talked about tiles.. just make sure you match the battens that you already have.. most concrete roof tile battens are just 50 x 25 crappy hardwood.  steel battens are commonly called tophat.. most common is 40mm high 6100 long.  http://www.stramit.com.au/sites/defa...cal_manual.pdf

----------


## jimfish

Just use the same timber you used on the extension otherwise it won't match. Assuming that your removing tiles and installing iron.

----------


## Micky013

> have never seen 90x 45 used..usually 75 x 38 hardwood or 70 x 45 pine.. steel feels flimsu but once its screwed down in solid. Every new roof up here has steel.. I highly doubt there is any roofing compan still using timber..

  70 x 45 is no longer allowed. I think it changed about 3 years ago. I believe it's Australia wide but maybe state by state only?  
=============================

----------


## johnstonfencing

Thanks for the replies!
(and correcting my subject heading :Biggrin: ) 
Yes to removing tiles and continuing the colourbond through.  On the extension I used 90x35 timber but leaning towards the metal for the original part of house, would I be correct in thinking the metal battens/top hats will be a hell of alot easier in levelling out the roof?

----------


## alexjohn

I used 90x35 timber on my granny flat / man cave. easier for the DIYer in me.

----------

